# SV—Beef Sammies from Leftover  50 hour Chuck Roast (Super Tender)



## Bearcarver (Mar 8, 2020)

*SV—Beef Sammies from Leftover  50 hour Chuck Roast* (Super Tender)


*Here's the Sammies I Promised You All I would be posting!!!*

My "50 hour Sous Vide Chucky" Thread didn’t have room on it for these awesome Sammies, so if you missed the actual Chucky getting Tenderized, check out the following Link to see how it was done:  sv-chucky-50-hours-more-tender-than-prime-rib.295733

Now to the Sammies:
I’ll show a few “Hot Roast Beef with Gravy” Sammies.

And I’ll show a Hot Roast Beef Sammy with Cheese & Horseradish Sauce on a Steak Roll.

I’ll put the Info-Details in the captions above each picture.

*NOTE:  It's amazing that I could pile the Beef on each of these Sammies, and then take my Fork & cut right down through the whole Sammy, through the whole pile of Beef!!!*


Thanks for Taking a Look!!

Bear


Let's start with a Pic of the Leftovers I had from the 50 Hour SV of the 4 pound Chuck Roast:







First night's Leftover Supper----A slice of Italian Bread, with some Gravy on it:






Then Pile on the Tender Beef:






Then another slice of Bread & bury it in Gravy:






Same Night, Since my dish was already messed up, Another Slice of Bread with a Pile of Meat:






Then another slice of Bread, with a covering of Gravy:






For the Second Leftover Night's Supper, A Steak Roll with Horseradish Sauce, a Pile of Beef, and some American Cheese:






Nuke it for just Long enough to melt that Cheese:






Then the Next Morning Some of that Super Tender Beef, with a Pair of Sunny Side Ups:






Then for the Third Leftover Night's Supper, I was starving, so I skipped the bottom Gravy, and went right to the Bread & Beef:






Then I poured some Gravy on the Meat, then the top slice of Bread & a Good Covering of Gravy:






And I was still hungry, so I did it again---Bread, Meat, and Gravy:






Then one more slice of Bread & Gravy on Top:






Then the next day, all that was left was little scraps in the bottom of my container, so I lined them around the perimeter of my Plate,
and Nuked it until it was All Nice & Hot for some Snacks on my TV watching Recliner:


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 8, 2020)

Wow! And now I'm starving, they all look delicious. 

Ryan


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 8, 2020)

Looks delish!


----------



## smokerjim (Mar 8, 2020)

good looking meals there bear,


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 8, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> Wow! And now I'm starving, they all look delicious.
> 
> Ryan




Thank You Ryan!!
I love those Sammies!!

Bear


----------



## idahopz (Mar 8, 2020)

Sammies are among my favorite of all meals, and you do them just right, John!


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 8, 2020)

Looks great . More gravy more better .


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 8, 2020)

pops6927 said:


> Looks delish!



Thank You Pops!!

Bear




smokerjim said:


> good looking meals there bear,



Thank You Jim!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 8, 2020)

idahopz said:


> Sammies are among my favorite of all meals, and you do them just right, John!




Thank You Pete!!
I've had about 60 years of practice making My own Sammies!!

Bear


----------



## gary s (Mar 8, 2020)

That's what I call getting some Milage out of a cook

Nice Job    The Samich covered in Gravy is my Favorite

Gary


----------



## whistlepig (Mar 8, 2020)

Wow! Another new bearcarver recipe. I can't keep up with him!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 9, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Looks great . More gravy more better .




Thank You Rich!!
Oh Yeah---Love the Gravy!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 9, 2020)

gary s said:


> That's what I call getting some Milage out of a cook
> 
> Nice Job    The Samich covered in Gravy is my Favorite
> 
> Gary




Thank You Gary!!
LOL---Yup, I always try to get my $$$ worth, and I hated when I ran out of this stuff!!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## zwiller (Mar 9, 2020)

Looks killer!  Totally going 50 on next one.  Interesting, here, beef and gravy is served "open face".   Exactly like yours but in 2 piles with bread down and beef up.  Also, good job on the sear!  Most I see are very weak.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 9, 2020)

whistlepig said:


> Wow! Another new bearcarver recipe. I can't keep up with him!




Thank You Whistle!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 9, 2020)

zwiller said:


> Looks killer!  Totally going 50 on next one.  Interesting, here, beef and gravy is served "open face".   Exactly like yours but in 2 piles with bread down and beef up.  Also, good job on the sear!  Most I see are very weak.




Thank You Sam!!
I do that sometimes, when I want the Meat to bread ratio better.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## tropics (Mar 10, 2020)

Nice job Brother I know I would like that for lunch. Likes
Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 10, 2020)

tropics said:


> Nice job Brother I know I would like that for lunch. Likes
> Richie




Thank You My Brother!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 10, 2020)

kruizer
 ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Mar 10, 2020)

Well Bear ya did it again....knocked it out of the park.

Love the gravy add on the sammy. Did you put butter on the inside? I woulda   

LIKE!

John


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Mar 10, 2020)

I am now starving after looking at those pictures. Damn man those sammies look good! Making me wish I had a roast for supper tonight!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 10, 2020)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Well Bear ya did it again....knocked it out of the park.
> 
> Love the gravy add on the sammy. Did you put butter on the inside? I woulda
> 
> ...




Thank You John!!
No, No Butter on my Hot Roast Beef Sammy with Gravy.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 10, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> I am now starving after looking at those pictures. Damn man those sammies look good! Making me wish I had a roast for supper tonight!




Thank You John!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------

